

Ask HN: adverts in user notification emails - stevejalim

Just building something that uses email as a primary channel of communication with users and have been pondering whether showing ads in the body of the email (text link or simple HTML ad, no Flash offensiveness etc) is worth trying out [edit: for the free tier].<p>Has anyone had experience of this, either as a publisher, advertiser or end user? Any advertising platforms worth looking at? A quick look at AdSense ToS suggests that that isn't gonna fly.
======
creature
I don't think any end users will want them, and I don't think they're going to
convert very well. But I don't think it would feel obtrusive if properly
separated (eg. as an email footer or header).

This should be easy to test: create a new landing page, add a link to your
emails ("10% off our pro package this month only!"), and track
clickthroughs/referrals. If it does well, great. If not, you only spent a
couple of hours on it.

------
DanBC
It'd be acceptable to me if:

i) There was a clear expectation when I signed up ii) You handle the ads;
you're not giving my email address to anyone else iii) There's a clear way to
get ads turned off (paid upgrade is fine) iv) Ads don't interfere or obscure
with unsub links.

Be aware that I HTML email sucks and is evil. And email with images in is also
pretty suck and evil. I'm aware that I lost that argument years ago, and so I
can receive html email, and I can chose to view images.

------
kyle_t
If the ads were for the paid version of your application, as the end user I
wouldn't be bothered in the least bit. In fact as a developer and business
owner I would actually expect them there.

Ads for non-related products would only seem to me to be detracting from your
future business for a small payout now. My guess is it is a poor long term
plan.

------
lucb1e
I certainly wouldn't like ads in my emails and think you're only after the
money. There are enough advertisements on the web, in my spam folder, in the
letterbox, and lately one even arrived as a text on my phone. The more ads we
print, the less they become worth. You might want to consider a real business
model.

~~~
stevejalim
Yeah, I get you - just pondering adding a 'free' tier to something that'd
otherwise be paid-for only. ("Want the free version? You gotta put up with
ads"). Odds are I won't go with them, but wondered if anyone does/has/had

------
ig1
You'll need to use a specialist ad network like LaunchBit.

~~~
stevejalim
Yep, I've come across LaunchBit - but has anyone had experience of using it?

